# Full Magazine Plus One



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

Do you guys/gals fully load your magazine, jack one in the chamber, then add another to the magazine so you'll have an extra shot? Or are you content to just have a full magazine? Thanks. :smt068 

Tom


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

I typically carry my mags down one round from full capacity. So to answer your question - I fill the mag, cycle a round, and leave it alone.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> I typically carry my mags down one round from full capacity. So to answer your question - I fill the mag, cycle a round, and leave it alone.


That is what I do.

Now at the range, I typically load it full,a nd sometimes add the one. Not as often as I used to.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Odd man out I guess, I top off


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I only carry one round because I'm such a good shot.


----------



## Camo Cowboy (Jul 3, 2006)

*On the mean streets of the unknown...*

...I load it to the max and carry spare ammo.

My leatherman multi-tool pouch does double duty with spare mags when I'm not at work.

:smt068


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Depends...if my mag capacity is only 7 like my Bersa, I top it off, if it's 10 or 12 like my other guns I usually slap in the mag, rack the first one and leave it at that....if I were to carry a 1911 some day I'd probably top off too :smt071...guess less than 8 is a mental block for me thinking that even good police officers might only shoot 20% in a panic situation.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

full mag and 1 in the pipe with 1 spare mag just in case that the bg's don't follow the rules of engagements that all the books say.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> I only carry one round because I'm such a good shot.


Why do that - Just throw the gun at them


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

jwkimber45 said:


> I typically carry my mags down one round from full capacity. So to answer your question - I fill the mag, cycle a round, and leave it alone.


I'll jump in on that. That's typically what I do. Although I'm now down three rounds because we just _had_ to try out the Extreme Shocks I carry. LOL! Gotta find more.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

One in the pipe and a full mag with back up in my pocket. I hate to think I lost because I needed one more.


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

I tried to fill my new Chip McCormick 8 round mag, cycle a round into the chamber then add a round back into the mag, but the mag acted like it didn't want to seat in my Dan Wesson Commander Classic Bobtail .45 and I didn't want to force the issue. Maybe if I "popped it" with the heel of my hand it would seat, but as I said I didn't want to force it and mess something up, or worse, cause a round to accidentally discharge.:smt103 

Tom


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

bambam said:


> I tried to fill my new Chip McCormick 8 round mag, cycle a round into the chamber then add a round back into the mag, but the mag acted like it didn't want to seat in my Dan Wesson Commander Classic Bobtail .45 and I didn't want to force the issue. Maybe if I "popped it" with the heel of my hand it would seat, but as I said I didn't want to force it and mess something up, or worse, cause a round to accidentally discharge.:smt103
> 
> Tom


Seat it with a pop from your hand. Why would that cause an AD?

One in the pipe and a full mag in the well, with at least one spare 8 round mag. :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## TWilliams (Jul 5, 2006)

If I get into a situation I'd throw open the cylinder, dig into my shirt pocket and pull out the one round I have in my pocket and load. 

No really, I generally don't top off. I hope the 12 rounds would be enough.


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Camo Cowboy said:


> ...I load it to the max and carry spare ammo.
> 
> :smt068


Ditto :smt023


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> Why do that - Just throw the gun at them


I have a bad arm.

I do just put a full mag in and then load one. Always carry an extra mag.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I usueally only carry an extra mag if I go to Houston or New Orleans...


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I usueally only carry an extra mag if I go to Houston or New Orleans...


Why is that? :smt017


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think it's a higher crime probability and area than where I live. I think 10 reounds are plenty in the 1 mag I carry typically. Every once in a while is when I may occassionally throw a hi cap in my pocket. But rarely...

(didn't mean to edit your post - I hit the wrong button instead of the "quote" button  - I left everything as is...


----------



## Nathan Plemons (Aug 11, 2006)

I always carry with a full magazine and one in the chamber.

If I carry an extra magazine depends on what gun I'm carrying and how I'm carrying it.


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I think it's a higher crime probability and area than where I live. I think 10 reounds are plenty in the 1 mag I carry typically. Every once in a while is when I may occassionally throw a hi cap in my pocket. But rarely...


How do you decide where you're more at risk? We live in a "safe" area except for this incident yesterday, this asshat wound up in our area last night.

Police seeking man tied to carjack spree
Maura J. Halpern
The Arizona Republic
Aug. 10, 2006 12:00 AM
Laura McDonal stopped at a north Phoenix Chevron station early Tuesday afternoon to refuel her car *when a man swung her door open and pointed a gun at her face*.

McDonal, 46, who is hearing-impaired, barely cracked the door open when the carjacker shoved her into the passenger seat and sped off.

"She thought she was going to die," said her husband, Mac McDonal, of Glendale. "Especially with the serial shootings and Baseline Rapist in the news lately."

According to Mac McDonal, his wife, who works for the Arizona Department of Economic Security, sobbed and begged the driver to let her out. She was so traumatized that she could not speak about the matter Wednesday, her husband said.

The carjacker, who went on a subsequent crime spree through the northwest Valley, was silent during the drive.

Minutes later, he pulled onto the frontage road near Interstate 17 and Dunlap Avenue and waved at her to leave. He snatched her purse and drove away in McDonal's state-issued Dodge Stratus.

"I'm just glad she's alive, that's the most important thing," Mac McDonal said.

The incident was the second in a string of at least 11 carjackings Tuesday by the same man. Police are still searching for the culprit, who is believed to be armed and dangerous.

A 2007 Chevrolet pickup he was last seen driving Tuesday afternoon was recovered by Phoenix police later in the evening at 102nd and Campbell avenues.

After dumping the pickup, Maricopa County Sheriff's deputies believe, he stole another vehicle *and drove to Williams*, where he carjacked a 1988 Pontiac late Tuesday night.

The carjacker was described as 5 feet 6, weighing 130 pounds, wearing a light shirt, dark pants and a Yankees hat. He appeared to be in his 20s.

Several victims, including McDonal, told officers he seemed to be speaking a foreign language.

While details are still being pieced together, authorities think the mayhem began around 9:30 a.m. Tuesday with a home invasion and carjacking near 35th Street and Grovers Avenue in Phoenix. Later, around 2 p.m., sheriff's deputies were called to 99th Avenue and Thunderbird Road, where they recovered McDonal's vehicle at a Texaco station.

"This is one of those things where you never think it will happen to you or someone you love," Mac McDonal said.

After he dumped McDonal's car, the carjacker traveled to Prairie Hills Circle in Sun City, where he carjacked a tan Kia. Officers do not know what vehicle the suspect drove to Sun City.

The suspect went on to carjack at least five more vehicles in the general area of Surprise and Sun City before moving on to Williams. He wrecked two of the vehicles, abandoning one of them to carjack another. The second collision, in Sun City Tuesday afternoon, involved a sheriff's deputy's SUV. The carjacker fled in the same vehicle, and nobody was seriously injured.

"This has got to be one of the worst carjacking incidents we've dealt with," Maricopa County sheriff's spokesman Deputy Doug Matteson said.

Officers from several Valley police agencies and the Williams Police Department are involved in the continuing search for a suspect.

"Our main priority is the safety of all of the victims involved," Matteson said. "There could be more victims that come forward."


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

I feel a little extra resistance whenever I try to seat my new Chip McCormick 8 round mag with a round in the chamber and I was concerned I might damage something if I try and force it in. It seats just fine with no round in the chamber.:smt017 

Tom


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

bambam said:


> I feel a little extra resistance whenever I try to seat my new Chip McCormick 8 round mag with a round in the chamber and I was concerned I might damage something if I try and force it in. It seats just fine with no round in the chamber.:smt017
> 
> Tom


If I understand you correctly, you can put a loaded (8 rounds) mag in your gun with an empty chamber and it will seat fine. But when you have a round in the chamber the same loaded 8 round mag won't seat without a little extra force?


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I usueally only carry an extra mag if I go to Houston or New Orleans...


is that one of those 32 round mags?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

tony pasley said:


> is that one of those 32 round mags?


No silly. I just got that Keltec a week ago too.

I'm talking about my P99 compact.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

you would need a drum mag for that


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I top her off! :mrgreen:


----------



## Clyde (Jul 13, 2006)

Full Mag & 1 down the pipe. :mrgreen:


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I top off all pistols.

I download M4 mags by two rounds - easier to reload and more reliable that way.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## bambam (Jul 14, 2006)

*I Did It!*

I just wasn't using quite enough force to seat the magazine. It works fine. This is my first auto in 30 years so I was being a little too careful. Man, those Chip McCormick mags are great. I have two and I think I'll order a couple more.:smt067 :smt067 :smt067 :smt068 :smt068 :smt068 :smt071 :smt071 :smt071 :smt071

Tom


----------

